# Routine for when lacking arm size..



## JKHT (Feb 27, 2013)

18y/o - 14.4st - 14%bf - 6ft2

For 2 years I have always done a 5 day split: Chest, Back, Legs, Shoulders, Arms.

I feel my arms are really lacking (16inches) and wanted to change up my training to focus on arms a little more.

I have changed to this plan but not sure if I am going about it correctly:

Monday - Arms

Tuesday - Legs

Wednesday - Chest and Back

Thursday - Shoulders

Friday - Arms

Saturday - Cardio

Sunday - Rest

(I like the pump when training chest and back together hence why I decided to superset them to give me an extra day for arms)

Arm workout:

Close grip bench press

Face crushers

Bar pushdown

Rope pushdown

EZ bar curls

Hammer curls

Preacher curls

Any advice would be much appreciated pictures below



JT


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

Dips/weighted dips

chin ups/weighted chin ups


----------



## BritishAssassin (Nov 26, 2007)

Cactus87 said:


> Dips/weighted dips
> 
> chin ups/weighted chin ups


This is great advice.

Not sure if working arms twice a week will help as you will be working bi's with back and tri's with chest and then shoulders (if you press).


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Looking at your pics you are in proportion, why do you want to change that?

if you want bigger arms then the rest of your body should get bigger to.

Is johnny bravo your hero?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Give your back the respect it deserves and train it alone, maybe throw in a little arm fluff at the end but by the looks of it you're over doin it on the arm front

Your arms do look in proportion to the rest of you tbf


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

i used to train arms on there own day for years and years. thats fine. just really push your self that extra bit more on the reps, squeeze on every rep.

all i am doing at the moment is push pull legs and only arms is among push n pull is

weighted dips

heavy 15 rep hammer curls with fatgripz, fatgripz off to failure

heavy 15 rep rope hammers with fatgripz, take off to failure

it doesnt matter when you train your arms in the week or how much.. its about how hard ur hitting them bud


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Compared to your delts and back development ide say yes,but they will catch up eventually,i would

Beast your tris,thats where the size comes from,maybe more food protein needed.

Just be patient,heavy dead stop sculls is a good exercise as are most extentions,leave

pushdowns alone.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> i used to train arms on there own day for years and years. thats fine. just really push your self that extra bit more on the reps, squeeze on every rep.
> 
> all i am doing at the moment is push pull legs and only arms is among push n pull is
> 
> ...


Mate he's training them directly and indirectly 4 times a week consecutively if I read correctly I'd say thats a bit much especially if he's a nat

Edit: 3 times consecutively and with a fair amount of volume on his arm session


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Breda said:


> Mate he's training them directly and indirectly 4 times a week consecutively if I read correctly I'd say thats a bit much especially if he's a nat
> 
> Edit: 3 times consecutively and with a fair amount of volume on his arm session


yeh way to much, meant to write it in a way that if hes training them hard as he could be to maximise growth....he wouldnt be able to hit them that many times


----------



## JKHT (Feb 27, 2013)

Blinkey said:


> Looking at your pics you are in proportion, why do you want to change that?
> 
> if you want bigger arms then the rest of your body should get bigger to.
> 
> Is johnny bravo your hero?


As said by Mal I think Back and shoulders have always been my strongest muscle groups and always over power my arms


----------



## JKHT (Feb 27, 2013)

mal said:


> Compared to your delts and back development ide say yes,but they will catch up eventually,i would
> 
> Beast your tris,thats where the size comes from,maybe more food protein needed.
> 
> ...


Thanks will take this on board!


----------



## JKHT (Feb 27, 2013)

Breda said:


> Give your back the respect it deserves and train it alone, maybe throw in a little arm fluff at the end but by the looks of it you're over doin it on the arm front
> 
> Your arms do look in proportion to the rest of you tbf


I know back does deserve its own day well said, will change it up and hit arms 3 times a week indirectly as you said above


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Include your biceps with another big muscle group e.g. legs + biceps in same day because you'll also get the growth hormone release from training legs which will in turn lead to bigger gains on biceps


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Sounds like a good workout to me, JKHT. To really concentrate on biceps, I posted an effective workout in the "Form & Technique" section. Give it a go.


----------



## JKHT (Feb 27, 2013)

Think I will go back to my normal split next week and just see how they grow and catch up..

Chest and Tri's

Back and Bi's

Legs

Shoulders

Arms


----------



## JKHT (Feb 27, 2013)

cheers for comments


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Include your biceps with another big muscle group e.g. legs + biceps in same day because you'll also get the growth hormone release from training legs which will in turn lead to bigger gains on biceps


Lol


----------



## Charlee Scene (Jul 6, 2010)

Breda said:


> Lol


Exactly what I was thinking lol


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Breda said:


> Lol





Charlee Scene said:


> Exactly what I was thinking lol


lolwot?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Lol at the growth hormone release from training legs will lead to bigger gains on biceps - that tickled me


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Include your biceps with another big muscle group e.g. legs + biceps in same day because you'll also get the growth hormone release from training legs which will in turn lead to bigger gains on biceps


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Include your biceps with another big muscle group e.g. legs + biceps in same day because you'll also get the growth hormone release from training legs which will in turn lead to bigger gains on biceps


Ahahahahahaha, I wish I was gold so I could put that as my signature.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Breda said:


> Lol at the growth hormone release from training legs will lead to bigger gains on biceps - that tickled me


so you're saying doing squats and deads don't increase HGH. okay mate


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> so you're saying doing squats and deads don't increase HGH. okay mate


All kinds of heavy liftin will temporarily raise test and growth hormone levels not just squats but not to any significant degree so your makin extra gains on arms after squats quote was humorous to me


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Breda said:


> All kinds of heavy liftin will temporarily raise test and growth hormone levels not just squats but not to any significant degree so your makin extra gains on arms after squats quote was humorous to me


Well it does work and it does lead to bigger gains and i'm sure if you did what i said you would build more muscle than training arms x3 a week... so i don't see anything funny


----------



## Charlee Scene (Jul 6, 2010)

Hahaha


----------



## Tag (Jun 19, 2013)

Dips + Chin ups + Food

Edit: always remember that strength and power does not come from your arms


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Well it does work and it does lead to bigger gains and i'm sure if you did what i said you would build more muscle than training arms x3 a week... so i don't see anything funny


Again lol


----------



## SMKillerBody (Aug 22, 2013)

JKHT said:


> 18y/o - 14.4st - 14%bf - 6ft2
> 
> For 2 years I have always done a 5 day split: Chest, Back, Legs, Shoulders, Arms.
> 
> ...


Hey JT,

First off, your arms don't look little, so you may be suffering from body dysmorphic disorder like the rest of us haha. That is a good thing though. As for building even bigger arms, be careful not to overkill the arms and actually cause counter-productive results. Overtraining is very real and not something you want to do.

Alright, on to bigger biceps and triceps. First off, switch it up. You need more weapons in your ****nal than just those bicep and tricep exercises. Also, for triceps, dips are an amazing exercise. I would say just changing up the exercises you are doing every week will give you better results. Also, throw in some drop-sets or 21s every now and then for your biceps. As for your face crushers, make sure that you are keeping your elbows in and using your triceps. A lot of people let their arms kind of bow out and they are barely hitting their triceps. A good way to do this is to do it on an incline bench so you can watch and see how your form is while you do it. If you want to really KILL your triceps in a few minutes, try this next time you do arms.

8 bar pushdowns

8 bar pulldowns

8 rope pulldowns

8 rope overhead pushouts

Superset this whole thing, doing one after the other immediately. Once you have finished the cycle, do it two more times, with no breaks in between any of the sets. If your triceps are not pumped like crazy, let me know. If you want to find more workouts for your biceps, checkout my free website below.

Stephen

http://bicepsworkouts.co


----------

